# Critique my draft x gelding



## 250girl (Sep 10, 2009)

another pic


----------



## 250girl (Sep 10, 2009)

And another pic. I will take some new pics and put up another thread soon with newer, better more accureate shots of him. Thanks for looking!


----------



## 250girl (Sep 10, 2009)

Be as HARSH as you want! I will take no offense whatsoever. Also as a sidenote, the girl riding him is NOT me. I know he looks awkward in that pic too, he was still trying to figure out how to balance a rider, he was VERY green back then.


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't really critique his confo because the first picture is at a weird angle and the second he is standing weird, but I just have to say he is gorgeous! He has the most perfect coloring and markings. What a beautiful cross.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

From what I can see he isn't too downhill. He sure is pretty!


----------



## 250girl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys

Anyone else?


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

He's... Beautiful! Very exquisite!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

The way he's standing in the pictures makes it really hard to see his confo, but I must say there really isn't anything that I don't like about him. Gorgeous horse.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love him! I'm pretty partial to Clyde crosses as I have one!


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

A little thin in the butt for a draft mix. That is neither here nor their.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I love him! He is very beautiful and nice proportions! Nothing stands out that is back or anything


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

I really like him !!!!!!!!! Very handsome and I love his gently eyes and intelligent face !


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ Me too, except if you just glanced at mine, so that you didn;t notice certain...ummm..."parts"....you would ask when his foal was due. Ahhh to be young and slender again! lol


----------



## 4everjumper (Mar 20, 2011)

You sure you don't have a Dutch Warmblood? Because that's what he looks like! 
He's pretty, but his head is a bit too large for his neck...


----------



## candice and mateo (Mar 4, 2011)

i think he's gorgeous!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

he looks very similar to my clyde cross duke


----------



## lovesmyhawse (Mar 18, 2011)

He's beautiful!!


----------

